# Xfce4 install fails;  /usr/local/bin/xml2po: not found



## BSDRich (Jul 9, 2009)

When trying to install xfce4 it fails with this message:


```
===>  Building for gnome-desktop-2.26.3
Making all in po
Making all in libgnome-desktop
Making all in libgnome
Making all in libgnomeui
Making all in gnome-about
Making all in headers
Making all in pixmaps
Making all in desktop-docs
Making all in fdl
Making all in gpl
Making all in lgpl
/usr/local/bin/xml2po: not found
gmake[3]: *** [ar/lgpl.xml] Error 127
gmake[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gnome-desktop.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gdm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/gdm.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4.


# whereis xml2po
xml2po: /usr/local/bin/xml2po /usr/local/man/man1/xml2po.1.gz
```

Why can't it find xml2po when it exists?

FreeBSD 7.2 64


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 9, 2009)

Do you have textproc/gnome-doc-utils installed? This should be the port that installs xml2po. Check if you have it and try installing Xfce again.


----------



## BSDRich (Jul 9, 2009)

When I try to install textproc/gnome-doc-utils I get this:


```
===>  Installing for py26-libxml2-2.7.3
===>   py26-libxml2-2.7.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.6 - found
===>   py26-libxml2-2.7.3 depends on executable: pkg-config - found
===>   py26-libxml2-2.7.3 depends on shared library: iconv.3 - found
===>   py26-libxml2-2.7.3 depends on shared library: xml2.5 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if textproc/py-libxml2 already installed
===>   An older version of textproc/py-libxml2 is already installed (py25-libxml2-2.7.3)
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of textproc/py-libxml2
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
```

So I did make deinstall in /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2 then tried textproc/gnome-doc-utils again and still get the same message. Why does it say textproc/py-libxml2 is still installed after I deinstall it? Even when I try to make reinstall /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2 it gives me the same message about An older version of textproc/py-libxml2 is already installed. 

So, I do:


```
# pkg_delete py-libxml2
pkg_delete: no such package 'py-libxml2' installed
# pkg_delete textproc/py-libxml2
pkg_delete: no such package 'py-libxml2' installed
# pkg_delete /usr/ports/textproc/py-libxml2
pkg_delete: no such package 'py-libxml2' installed
```

Why first it tells me it's installed then it tells me it's not? This is getting very annoying.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 9, 2009)

BSDRich said:
			
		

> ```
> # pkg_delete py-libxml2
> pkg_delete: no such package 'py-libxml2' installed
> # pkg_delete textproc/py-libxml2
> ...



To delete a port with pkg_delete, the version must be included as well, such as `$ pkg_delete py26-libxml2-2.7.3`. Another option is to change into the port directory and execute `$ make deinstall`

The problem you're experiencing (the one related to textproc/py-libxml2) seems to be related to the change of the default version of Python. Check out `$ pkg_updating -d 20090608 python`. Upgrade Python to version 2.6 and try installing Xfce again.

Update: Portmaster & portupgrade aren't part of the base system. They can be installed from ports-mgmt/portmaster and ports-mgmt/portupgrade.


----------



## BSDRich (Jul 9, 2009)

Ok I upgraded python and tried to reinstall xfce4 and now we're back to:


```
/usr/local/bin/xml2po: not found

# whereis xml2po
xml2po: /usr/local/bin/xml2po /usr/local/man/man1/xml2po.1.gz
```

I'll be surprised if this ever works.


----------



## adamk (Jul 9, 2009)

Reinstall gnome-doc-utils.  It needs to be built against the new version of python.

Adam


----------



## BSDRich (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks, that did it.


----------

